# "Severe Nut Allergy" = No Coconut Oil?



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

MIL has asked me to bring chocolate chip cookies to an upcoming family event. She was told that one of the little boys that will be there has a severe nut allergy. Does this mean I cannot use coconut oil in my recipe? Is coconut a standard "nut"? It's a weird situation, but I have no way of simply contacting his mother to ask her directly about this...

Thanks!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Coconut as we know it is not a nut, it's classified as a seed botanically.

Coconut, the seed of a drupaceous fruit, has typically not been restricted in the diets of people with tree nut allergy.

Of course the FDA in all it's infate widsom has started to classify coconut as a nut as of October of 2006. However, the facts remaint he same that allegeries of coconut is very rare, and more likely to be an allegric reaction to handling coconut than ingesting it.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

While technically not a nut it has been classified that way by the FDA. We personally avoid everything with the word nut in it except nutmeg. It's just easier that way. SInce you cannot contact this mother, I'd avoid it.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

My son is allergic to soy, corn and peanuts- the nutritionist said that oils are fine. We have used them without a problem.

But to be safe I would avoid the cocnut oil if you cannot speak to the mother about it. Even if he didn't eat the cookies- with a severe allergy just being around it may cause a reaction.


----------



## MissyH (Oct 2, 2006)

I would either ask the parent or just use butter instead to be on the safe side.


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

my only issue with the coconut oil would be if it was cross contaminated with any nut products. We have severe nut allergies and are ok with coconut but I'd have to be sure the source of the coconut oil was cross-cont. free


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far. I'm bumping for any additional input that's out there.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Since you can't contact the mom directly, I'd stay on the safe side and avoid using coconut oil for this one batch of cookies.


----------

